# Moving to Guadalajara with babies



## maderanegro (Sep 13, 2021)

Hola!

We are European ex-pats with Mexican family, have permanente status and are currently living near Hermosillo, Sonora. Planning to move to GDL next month, hotel for a few weeks then look for a house rental in Providencia or Chapalita. We speak very little Spanish but will be taking lessons, and are looking for a nanny / au pair to help with our toddler and baby (and also for general errands and intepreting while we settle in, arrange accomodation, etc).

Any opinions on how we can best start arranging this before we arrive in the city would be very much appreciated. Interested to meet other young people and familes, especially those in arts/creative industries or tech and other ex-pats too of course.

Saludos


----------

